# spacemacs加载字体

## null_back

安装了spacemacs。默认字体是source-code-pro。但是在客户端界面加载不出来。并且中文字体显示unicode编码。显示

```
cant find source code pro
```

.但是在terminal下，

```
emaca -nw
```

显示正常，中文也能显示。[/b]

----------

